# Will Noise Bother the Bees?



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

They don't like lawnmowers right at their entrance. Depending on how HOT they are, they may be OK with it 5, 10, 50, 200, or 2,000 yards away. I've never disturbed them with my diesel-powered Jeep and I've backed the Jeep to within 3 feet of my hives with no reaction at all. Of course, the Jeep is not really all that loud, but it is a diesel so it's louder than a gas-powered car.


----------

